# An Orkut Community Puts Google India in Trouble



## freakitude (Oct 10, 2006)

Orkut, one of the most popular social networking website in India, could put Google in some legal trouble soon for a particular orkut community [screenshot below]



*photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3709/485/1600/burning-tricolor.jpg
The Orkut group in question (We hate India) , which has 100+ members mostly from Pakistan, shows a bunch of people burning the Indian Flag, something that has been taken very seriously an Indian court. 

Since Orkut is owned by Google, the court has asked the state government to issue a notice to Google for alleged spread of hatred about India. The case is likely to come up next month.




			
				Deep said:
			
		

> Orkut or google should have a representative in each country handling these kind of stuff and these kind of things should be stopped immidiately after creation.



Totally agree....

Source: DI


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw this news on tv channels.
Orkut must be stopped...............


----------



## 47shailesh (Oct 10, 2006)

orkut is supported by google not owned by it... Orkut was created by orkut working in google by utilising 80-20 rule in google so its not google who is solely responsible....BUT stil the matter is serious...


----------



## spiderman (Oct 10, 2006)

i think there is no use of orkut community. it is of total waste of time. only some idle brain users who don't know the real use of internet go to such idle sites


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

That community has been there for some time now .. i get so many msgs and email urging to report that community as bogus (which i have, sso have numerous other people) but nothing has been done so far.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 10, 2006)

India is the Best


----------



## 56561 (Oct 10, 2006)

there r many kinds of Hater Group mostly in US and Europe . in the broad sense 'we hate india ' is also a hater group and nothing else . go to California Association for Human Relations Organizations (CAHRO) 's site and u will get a lot info about these kind of groups .    I will see how an indian court handle this as hater's  r legal in some part of the planet . good good good .


----------



## king007 (Oct 10, 2006)

*I posted about this community on this forum some days back so that all members can report it as bogus, but with no intimation from modz/admin my post was deleted??? Can some mod respond why it was deleted??? *

Google requires atleast 1000 people reporting it as "Bogus" then they remove the particular community...

Good that some good person filed a PIL and the Court has issued an order to the Govt. Hope the Govt takes tough action against Google to make sure that they delete all such commnunities which spread hatred towards India.

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2136967.cms


----------



## satyamy (Oct 10, 2006)

Only thing to stop this is "Report these Community Abuse"


----------



## ramu (Oct 10, 2006)

Why dont we start a community something like...
" Pakistan ki G*nd Maro " or Pakistan g*ndu"


----------



## iMav (Oct 10, 2006)

orkut band karo ... orkut hai hai.... orkut nahi chahiye .... orkut hatao .... orkut band karo ... pakistan and orkut !@#$%&***((&$#%


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 11, 2006)

so sad  people using communites for these purposes..  



> Google requires atleast 1000 people reporting it as "Bogus" then they remove the particular community... [\quote]
> 
> dude.. we are 15,704 out of that atleast 20% ppl whil have orkut account.. believe me.. we call together can report abt that community and lets see what happens.. what do you say guys??


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 11, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> orkut band karo ... orkut hai hai.... orkut nahi chahiye .... orkut hatao .... orkut band karo ... pakistan and orkut !@#$%&***((&$#%



*Guys, 
1stly I dont understand hw does orkut turn out to be the evil out here.If there's a hate community the community is generally deleted with a few days of forming it.

2ndly I love my country but I being an old orkut user wud like to point out that this is nothing but stupid propoganda.There are probably as many hate groups created by people not only Indians against Pakistan as well.

3rdly if some of u have never had a chance to be in orkut or if some of u guys have no friends(i mean loners) unlike me then may be orkut might seem stupid to u.But for a guy like me who has frnds and relatives all around the world orkut is one of the best means for me to keep in touch with them and make the world a much smaller place.

4thly I have always found orkut to be a useful tool to keep in touch with my frnds and relatives and have never found myself interested in any such nuisance as stupid "hate groups" and by the way the community probably has been deleted by now.
***No offence guys nothing personal.....just that I love orkut and think it was created with very beautiful idea of linking frnds not in touch and bringing like minded people close****


----------



## king007 (Oct 11, 2006)

ramu said:
			
		

> Why dont we start a community something like...
> " Pakistan ki G*nd Maro " or Pakistan g*ndu"


Then what would be the difference be between us and them. Just because they do *Cheap* things does not mean we follow them.

I donno why I feel that this community is not being removed by Orkut as I am damn sure that it was reported as "Bogus" more than 1000 times as its been around for quite sometime now, I myself reported it atleast 15 days back. Govt has to pressurise google to take it offline asp...

Some MOD plz answer to the question asked by me in *post #9* of this thread.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> orkut band karo ... orkut hai hai.... orkut nahi chahiye .... orkut hatao .... orkut band karo ... pakistan and orkut !@#$%&***((&$#%




Totally agree with you man !


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 11, 2006)

orkut is all scrap and spam. ppl who orkut are sick dumb ass.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 11, 2006)

Just Read today's Hindustan Times Front Page (Bottom)
That's Good
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/3451/orkutnewsnh8.th.jpg


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 11, 2006)

there are hundreds of sites/communities which wud be spreading hatred abt india or any other country ,    and everyone has the right to express themselves , u beleive them - believe them, else - ignore them. simple as that.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 11, 2006)

I think Google should maintain proper *Code of Conduct* for it's ORKUT members.
 Google has already received a order from Federal court to disclose names, 
 personal data & IP addresses of the cetain members who are misusing ORKUT 
 with racism, child-pornography etc., Surely this is not the proper way to admininster ORKUT!!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 11, 2006)

Considering such a sensitive issue, Orkut should have removed that group just like our moderators do in this forum. Are the moderators sleeping in orkut? Also Orkut is flooded with Nudity. Since it has been long time around with no actions taken...I think there is enough reason to be banned.


----------



## [ashX] (Oct 11, 2006)

Orkut has its OWN Rights with which it can stop or remove that like threads. 

STOP IT! :-< STOP IT! :-< STOP IT!  STOP IT!  STOP IT!


----------



## led_shankar (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe that Nazi communities on Orkut were banned after complaints in France and Germany; Something similar could be done here. Though I would not blame Orkut for this. As it is, freenet is used most effectively for 'hate' purposes. And try banning things on freenet!


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 11, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> there are hundreds of sites/communities which wud be spreading hatred abt india or any other country ,    and everyone has the right to express themselves , u beleive them - believe them, else - ignore them. simple as that.


freedom of expression as u might put it. just ignore them.


----------



## sariq (Oct 11, 2006)

check here rules of orkut for uploading a photo:


> You can upload a JPG, GIF, or PNG file. (Maximum size of 500KB) Do not upload photos containing children, pets, cartoons, celebrities, nudity, artwork or copyrighted images.


and here is orkut terms and conditions:


> In addition to illegal content, we may also remove content that violates our Terms of Service such as hate speech, violence, and commercial activity.


there can be seen many profile violating these terms and conditions, orkut does not remove them despite of reporting. so, orkut does not impliment its rules, which says:


> When you click this button and tell us why you think the page should be removed, we receive a notification. If there is illegal content, we may immediately remove it and report the content to the appropriate authorities if necessary.



^ in practice orkut has no control over these activities, if they cant maintain it they should shut it down. or orkut should develop a system to impliment their rules.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2006)

Orkut consists of warezs,cracks,spam.etc so stop orkut ! stop orkut !
Orkut is the worst thing of google.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 11, 2006)

i had received an fwd message abt this community and asking to report it as bogus...this ws abt a month back...i wonder hw cum 1000 boguses have not been reported till now...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 11, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> check here rules of orkut for uploading a photo:
> 
> and here is orkut terms and conditions:
> 
> ...



Good compilation Sariq. 
All the 'so-called' supporters of Orkut, DO READ THIS CAREFULLY.
__________


			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> freedom of expression as u might put it. just ignore them.



What kind of freedom of expression are you speaking about? Harassment? Nudity? Huh! There is a limit to everything. Orkut is a place for communities. So some moderation is essential. Upon report of such anti-country communities by some countries, those were removed. Now if India is doing that, some people are called it as freedom of expression? Terrible!


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2006)

i hope orkut is legally sued .... it is not only india .... 2moro some 1 might start an anti-pak community or anti-america (anti-bush will be a run-away success) ..... this is a global issue such things should not be allowed ...


----------



## dheeruymv1212 (Oct 11, 2006)

This problem must be solved by just removing that community which totally in abuse.............................uuuuuuuuuuuuuu delete the community......?????


----------



## 47shailesh (Oct 11, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> there are hundreds of sites/communities which wud be spreading hatred abt india or any other country , and everyone has the right to express themselves , u beleive them - believe them, else - ignore them. simple as that.


but difference is in the media others use to do that suppose someone abuse ur family on some HIFIVE omunnity it does'nt matters to u but if someone does so by calliing u on ur mobile that does matter....orkut is same case accessible and reachable to aall.....


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2006)

^^ whats ur point .....


----------



## freakitude (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with many of you who say that Orkut is idle, Orkut forums are inactive, but using Orkut is the option for many of us. 

As most of the colleges, universities and schools have their communities on Orkut so Orkut is the only way to stay in touch with friends. I found many old lost friends on Orkut & I know many people who hardly know use e-mail but they use Orkut.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 11, 2006)

For every action theres equal and opposite reaction. Thats why there are also 'We hate those who hate India' comm.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2006)

mods this is becoming a continuation of the 'shud orkut b banned' fite club thread .... split this one so we can continue the fite


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 11, 2006)

ORKUT- wasteage of time internet traffic & band width?


not they say hate india
i think orkut sucks


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 12, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> ORKUT- wasteage of time internet traffic & band width?
> 
> 
> i think orkut sucks



Loners get a life!


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 12, 2006)

I never used orkut as i didnt liked it from the beginning itself...

so orkut getting close to face law and orders ??? lol


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2006)

Okrut is crap , i hate social networking sites . Every third day i have invite from one of the million social networking sites and they have stupid names as zuzu,guga, #%^$%&.. wtf. 

For the ppl who have time to kill, enjoy.


----------



## blueshift (Oct 12, 2006)

I love Orkut site! hihi


----------



## Josan (Oct 12, 2006)

orkut must b punished,along with the other sites that r working against us


----------



## freakitude (Oct 12, 2006)

this news on cnetnews.com and many other international websites and blogs.


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 12, 2006)

*ONCE AGAIN ALL LONERs IN THE WORLD GET A LIFE*


----------



## rounit (Oct 13, 2006)

east or west india is the best


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 13, 2006)

rounit said:
			
		

> east or west india is the best



No doubts about that!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Guys!
Lets be clear. I am not pointing out that Orkut should be completely banned. A warning is to be given to them to see that this kind of thing is not repeated again. Orkut is good for making friends, making communities and there is no doubt about that.


----------



## guru (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't have an orkut account , Can anyone here get me  that?
I need an invitation
I want to see what crap they have written


----------



## Root2 (Oct 14, 2006)

its not that for some dumb ass holes orcut must be shut down.. but yes of course some serious actions must be taken to wash out these hate communities and the once which r abusive..


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2006)

> *some* dumb ass holes


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 14, 2006)

guru said:
			
		

> I don't have an orkut account , Can anyone here get me  that?
> I need an invitation
> I want to see what crap they have written



type ur email and full name....I'll send u an invite.


----------

